
Lecture on Mediation and Subjectivity/Objectivity in Art [video] - justanothersys
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8xCBPW1rmo
======
ianamartin
That was an incredible rollercoaster ride of stuff that's absolute garbage art
theory and stuff that's genuinely insightful. I went from, "WTF is wrong with
you?!" to "That's a really good explanation of how things are." at least 15
times.

------
shobogenzo
f(x) = media(msg).

super well done.

the malibu shoot too.

